# To bring puppy home at 8 weeks old...



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

...is it far better to bring puppy home at 8 weeks old, rather than bringing him home at 6 weeks old? I feel that it is, but would like to hear your input. 
My puppy was born on 11/6/12 and if I wait until he's 8 weeks old, I will bring him home around 1/1/13. 

I work part-time for the school district and winter break is from 12/22/12 - 1/8/13. If I bring him home on 1/1/13 when he is 8 weeks old, I will only have 6 days left of winter break to spend some good quality, 'shutdown period' time with him.

But if I were to bring him home at around 6 weeks old (providing the breeder does this), I would have 17 days with him before I have to leave him for 4 hours a day.

Can you please tell me which would be better?
Thank you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any breeder that allows a puppy to go home at 6 weeks is most likely not a very good breeder to begin with and not someone you should be buying a puppy from. Some will do 7 weeks, but I'd still be hesitant... What's the rush from their perspective to get them out so early? I've never brought a puppy home prior to 8 weeks. My current one was 9.5 weeks when I brought her home.

Regardless, in a lot of states (Colorado being one of them), it's illegal to let a puppy to go home with it's new family prior to that 8 week mark. 

Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

definitely 8 weeks minimum . The benefits he has with his dam and littermates far outweigh the benefits that he would have with you.


----------



## Roberts60 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had to take mine at 6 weeks. Really had no choice they were selling them all at 6 weeks. He's 9 weeks now and doing great. No accidents in house eats like a horse and very playful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Please don't take the puppy home at 6 weeks ... way to young. I brought Kyleigh home at 9 weeks ... at the breeder's insistence that she would NOT leave the house prior to 8 weeks. 

A good breeder will NOT let the puppy leave that early. 

Carmspack hit it right on the head!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I brought Gaia home at 6 weeks and really struggled w/ teaching her bite inhibition as she missed out on a crucial time with her mother/litter mates. I would definately wait until he's at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

8 weeks is so much better. There's alot the mother dog and littermates can teach each other that won't come from a human house.

http://dogtime.com/puppy-when-to-bring-home-dunbar.html

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/choosing/choosing_puppy.shtml

http://www.raisingspot.com/adopting/find-puppy-seven-weeks


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I brought my puppy home at 6 weeks...he's 2.5 and perfectly socialized. We were able to teach bite inhibition really quickly so that wasn't a big deal. I didn't find any issues with it but if I had to do it again I would've waited 2 more weeks. Most breeders will let pups go when they think they're ready and don't need the mother anymore. Some think its 6 weeks, others 8, and others even longer, really depends on the puppies.

I don't know of a breeder that gives a range though...if they want them out by 6 weeks they will usually tell you this (and yes many of those are not good breeders). If they want them out by 8 weeks you usually have to make arrangements with the particular breeder to keep the dog there longer and it usually is due to some sort of thing you're doing (like vacation). Talk to your breeder and see what they want to do, I'd be surprised if they tell you that you can take them any time you want after 6 weeks. Most people either want them there til 8 weeks or want them gone really quickly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

they think they're ready and don't need the mother anymore. ------- this is true the mother probably would be annoyed with them --BUT - they need the lessons learned from their littermates. They also need for their immune systems to mature , they need to be vetted. 6 weeks is too young for that first vaccination.
This is a get-there-hairy-butts-out-of-here asap(after you hand me the bucks) plan. Puppy farmers.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

8 weeks and 6 weeks is a big difference. I would definitely never take a puppy before 7 weeks, it's a lot of socialization time. If I didn't have another dog, I probably wouldn't take the puppy until 12 weeks+. 

We got Frag at 12 weeks and he had already learned bite inhibition and didn't nip or chew.

We got Recon at 7.5 weeks (many breeders will let a pup go a weekish early if schedules work better that way. I had a 4 day weekend coming, so she agreed it'd be for the best since I had other dogs in the home anyway) and he's typically mouthy, but I could only imagine how bad he would be socialization/bite inhibition wise if we didn't have other dogs and the dog park to take him to.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

carmspack said:


> they think they're ready and don't need the mother anymore. ------- this is true the mother probably would be annoyed with them --BUT - they need the lessons learned from their littermates. They also need for their immune systems to mature , they need to be vetted. 6 weeks is too young for that first vaccination.
> This is a get-there-hairy-butts-out-of-here asap(after you hand me the bucks) plan. Puppy farmers.


Lol...this is why I'd be shocked if someone that allows you to take the puppy at 6 weeks would offer to hold your puppy for longer if you want them to. The breeders that kick the dogs out the door at 6 weeks are in general just the ones after the money and not too worried about the dogs (or the people they're dealing with).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kyleigh said:


> A good breeder will NOT let the puppy leave that early.


Absolutely - this breeder is either unaware of state laws or doesn't care about them if s/he wants to send your puppy home at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What about a few days shy of 8 weeks? Does it *have* to be 6 weeks or 8 weeks? I got two puppies at 7 weeks (closer to 8) because I had to travel to get them and we wanted a weekend with them and I've never had any problems but both were from large litters and were one of the last to go home. IMO 6 weeks is too early if you can avoid it. A puppy doesn't really need a "shut down" period. I usually get mine at the start of a weekend and can't take time off, but then they are immediately becoming accustomed to our daily routine.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> What about a few days shy of 8 weeks? Does it *have* to be 6 weeks or 8 weeks? I got two puppies at 7 weeks (closer to 8) because I had to travel to get them and we wanted a weekend with them and I've never had any problems but both were from large litters and were one of the last to go home. IMO 6 weeks is too early if you can avoid it. A puppy doesn't really need a "shut down" period. I usually get mine at the start of a weekend and can't take time off, but then they are immediately becoming accustomed to our daily routine.


I think a few days shy of eight weeks, like Recon was, is fine. I'm not sure why there was so much 6 vs 8 here... I figure as long as it's an experienced owner potentially with other dogs to teach bite inhibition and typicaly social interactions or knows how to make sure the dog developes that, it's ok. Some breeders want to get them out before a fear stage so that they aren't travelling/meeting new people and dogs during it, and if it's not a little early, it may be too late. I think the bare minimum that's acceptable for a breeder is 7 weeks on the dot though.


----------



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

Liesje said:


> What about a few days shy of 8 weeks? Does it *have* to be 6 weeks or 8 weeks.


No, I was playing with a few different possibilities with the calendar as I wrote the original post. But didn't want to get more wordy than I already had, so I just asked about the 2 different possibilities. 

It has been established since early on with the breeder that I will be bringing him home at 8 weeks.
I have no idea if this person sends them home as early as 6 weeks old. I have not asked her. 

I feel strongly about letting them stay with the litter until 8 weeks old. However, having just read the 2-Week Shutdown article, I got curious if the extra 2 weeks practicing the 2-week shutdown would be beneficial. No, I don't think the article implies taking a puppy from its littermates 2 weeks early. It was just a passing thought and I thought I'd ask.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Puppies don't need a 2 week shut down.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> Puppies don't need a 2 week shut down.


:thumbup:


----------



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

GrammaD said:


> Puppies don't need a 2 week shut down.


Ahh, I suspected that pertained to rescue dogs. Sorry for the cornfusion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would get the puppy when it's most convenient for you and not worry about a two week shut down. Puppies sleep so much anyway they kind of "shut down" on their own, lol. Like Danielle said there's so much anecdotal evidence and it's hard to say whether a puppy taken at 6 weeks had problems *because* of that or the problems are just *the* nerve/temperament of the dog regardless. Many people get dogs shy of 8 weeks and have no problems whatsoever and many people get dogs 8-12 weeks and also have no problems. If you are committed to raising the puppy which it sounds like you are it shouldn't really matter. I would ask the breeder and do what they advise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing I'd consider is when you do return back to work, make sure you've already gotten the pup use to 'alone' time and crating. That way there will be no anxiety in being all alone.
Many people get pups while they are on a break from work, keep the pup busy, busy and then when they return the routine is NOT what it was....pup is confused as to why all alone for so long.


----------



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

:laugh: *Too funny.*


Liesje said:


> Puppies sleep so much anyway they kind of "shut down" on their own, lol.





Liesje said:


> If you are committed to raising the puppy which it sounds like you are


*Thank you, Liesje. Yes, I am doing my best and with the good Lord's help, will continue to do so.*




Liesje said:


> I would ask the breeder and do what they advise.


*Nope, that settles it. He's coming home at 8 weeks.

Thank you for the kind reply.*


----------



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing I'd consider is when you do return back to work, make sure you've already gotten the pup use to 'alone' time and crating. That way there will be no anxiety in being all alone.
> Many people get pups while they are on a break from work, keep the pup busy, busy and then when they return the routine is NOT what it was....pup is confused as to why all alone for so long.


*Very good advice for sure, onyx'girl. I had not given that enough thought, thank you.*


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing I'd consider is when you do return back to work, make sure you've already gotten the pup use to 'alone' time and crating. That way there will be no anxiety in being all alone.
> Many people get pups while they are on a break from work, keep the pup busy, busy and then when they return the routine is NOT what it was....pup is confused as to why all alone for so long.


We need some like buttons around here.  I feel like :thumbup: ing on every comment today! 

OP, it really doesn't take pups long to settle into your routine, either. I got my puppy on a saturday, took him with on an overnight trip to SO's parent's house on sunday, worked a short shift monday night, and tuesday I had the day off and he was already adjusting to the "new" routine from monday. They recover and adapt quick, especially if they have strong nerves.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> We need some like buttons around here.  I feel like :thumbup: ing on every comment today! .


I LIKE!!!

And I liked onyx's post ... great thing to keep in mind that a lot of people don't FIRST think of. 

I was unemployed for 5 months - from the time Ky was 10 months to 15 months od. 

We had the mornings together (outside) and then she was in her crate from noon to 4 or so - EVERY DAY. I knew I would be back at work at SOME point (hoped for sooner LOL) and I didn't want her to get too shocked! I had a week's notice of going to work, so I took 2-3 days of increasing her time in the crate so it wouldn't "shock" her ...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> I LIKE!!!
> 
> And I liked onyx's post ... great thing to keep in mind that a lot of people don't FIRST think of.
> 
> ...


My ex raised Frag for the first year of his life unemployed at home living with his parents, not going to school. Frag developed Separation Anxiety pretty bad as a result that is much better now and barely anxiety... but I would never do something like that again!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Many people get pups while they are on a break from work, keep the pup busy, busy and then when they return the routine is NOT what it was....pup is confused as to why all alone for so long.


I have multiple dogs, but I still take some time off. Last puppy I took one full day, then two half days, then a couple of days with a very long lunch to make sure he's settled in. (something like that anyway, I don't remember exactly)

One thing I don't think anybody mentioned. If the puppy is going to be sitting alone in a cage for 1 or 2 weeks at the breeder, I wouldn't want the puppy to be staying there under those circumstances. Hopefully, ALL, the puppies are still at the breeder for the full 8 weeks.


----------

